# !! Rookie Mistake: Missing Payslips for 1st year(But I have bank statements) !!



## srghvn (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I am looking to get information for 189 Visa.

I have not downloaded the payslips from the company portal for 1st year of work. But after that I have the payslips. The portal stores the payslips only for a certain duration. 

I do have the Bank statements for that 1st year time period. Do you think this will suffice for DIAC salary proof. 

If it does suffice, I have a further question about the Bank statement: The format of the statement is Below. It gives: 

*Date [By Salary] Amount*

(I have also attacted the statements sample format. Please have a look)
Is this alright ? I mean there is no mention of which company and which Account the money came from. It just says [By Salary]. Is this format ok?


I do not have Tax returns either. But I do have Form 16. ( For those who are not from India, Form 16 is a certificate/document provided to salaried employees by the employer, which has details such as Salary components of the employee and the Tax deducted at source. ) 

I have this Form 16 for the 6 Months of the 1st year. (i.e for the first six months of first year, I have only bank statements. For next 6 months of the first year I have Bank statements and form 16 document. After the first year, I have Bank statements, Payslips and form 16)

Please let me know your opinion.

Also is the salary proof a must for 189 visa or is it only required for 190 visa?

Thank you
srghvn


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

Form-16 is more than enough. I also don't have salary slips of previous companies. I am submitting only form-16 documents.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Form 16 and bank statement should suffice.it has to be in PDF..If form 16 is password protected please verify the digital signature as take a print and get it true copy stamp from a lawyer and scan and upload..

I was too lazy to scan the payslips, so I had only give form 16, bank statement and my pf account statement..CO didn't ask for any payslip my bank statement was straight downloaded from HDFC netbanking..form 16 and pf statement from portal


----------



## MMD09 (Jul 1, 2013)

Question - 

Do you have to provide bank statements, if need be, for each of the 12 months for the number of years of work experience you are claiming to support your application? I'm geting my employement assessed through ICAA (Chartered Accountant) and only provided them with a copy of the last payslip from each of the firm that I worked with in the past. Do I still need to provide payslips/w-2 (us)/bank statements to the CO to substantiate the experience points claimed on EOI?

Thank you for your inputs.

Raj


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

its fine. even any one of them will do


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

findraj said:


> Form 16 and bank statement should suffice.it has to be in PDF..If form 16 is password protected please verify the digital signature as take a print and get it true copy stamp from a lawyer and scan and upload..


I did not even provide all the payslips/bankstatements/form 16 for all the companies. frankly it was 8 years ago and I did not have any of them. so I just uploaded the form 26as for the last 5 years and current 6months of payslips along with bank statement.

I uploaded the pdf just like that and wrote the password in the description. like "Password is 12345". my co never asked anything more.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

MMD09 said:


> Question -
> 
> Do you have to provide bank statements, if need be, for each of the 12 months for the number of years of work experience you are claiming to support your application? I'm geting my employement assessed through ICAA (Chartered Accountant) and only provided them with a copy of the last payslip from each of the firm that I worked with in the past. Do I still need to provide payslips/w-2 (us)/bank statements to the CO to substantiate the experience points claimed on EOI?
> 
> ...


I think you dont "have" to provide anything..If you dont want to attach anything in supporting documents, fine.

But CO will have to meticulously look where you worked and what needs to be present in order to grant you a visa..Trust me CO *does* look at everyones application..But they dont have time to keep looking at 1 application every hour..They have suppose 20 applications, they will look to finalise the ones that have most information and documents ready..

So if you have any documents pending, CO will shoot a mail and not look at your application until probably 28 days (Not necessary) and check inbox to find your documents or evisa page for youtr TRN..

Lot of work for them to do, which is why people prefer to bombard the application with as many proofs they can provide, so they can get priority 

Hey, this is not proven or written anywhere just my analysis..


----------



## ayushka515 (Sep 10, 2015)

*Hi there!*

Please advice me in this case.
I was invited for skilled migration 189 visa on May 11, 2016.
I claimed 3 years work experience, from 15 Jan 2013 to till date for same company.
But for first 5 month i.e: 15 Jan 2013 to 12 June 2013 I was paid by cash so I do not have payslip and Bank statement. All I have contract letter, work experience letter and Tax return. For remaining months I have all required documents.
Will these documents (Contract letter/Work experience/Tax return) works for me to prove that I start working from the vary date that I claimed.
Anyone here with this case. Please let me know.

Thanks in Advance.


----------

